# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Neue Approbationsordnung Zahnmedizin, Quereinstieg

## _Zahni_

Folgendes habe ich auch im Thema "Pflegpraktikum Zahnmedizin" geschrieben. Ich denke allerdings, dass dieses Thema einen neuen Thread verdient hat, da es sehr wichtig ist und es somit auch von den "Suchfunktion-Nutzenden" immer wieder gefunden wird.

Zur Diskussion steht die neue AO-Z.
Ich bernehme einfach aus o.g. Thema meinen Beitrag:
Alle Neuerungen haben Vor- und Nachteile.
Fr Leute, die nach ihrem ZM-Studium noch HM studieren um danach in die MKG-Chirurgie zu gehen ist das auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache, da die Studiumszeit sich um zwei Jahre verkrzt.   :Top:  
Schlecht ist allerdings, dass durch das gleiche Physikum die Quereinsteiger noch mehr angeregt werden sich ihrem Namen treu zu bleiben.... das ist nicht bse gegen die selbigen gemeint. Klar will jeder sein Ziel erreichen (ist doch ganz normal), entweder auf Umwegen oder direkt, wobei eben das ZM-Studium bis zum Physikum dann kein Umweg mehr wre.
Das ganze hat zur Folge, dass der NC und die WS fr ZM ebenfalls steigen. Dies ist fr die Leute schade, die wirklich in die Zahnmedizin gehen wollen, da denen dann der Weg evtl. versperrt wird.   :grrrr....:  

Lsung 1: 
Alle gleiches Physikum - erst danach teilt sich der "Weg" in ZM und HM. Wrde allerdings meinem oben genannten widersprechen.

Lsung 2:
Es bleibt bei der alten AO-Z und alles luft so wie vorher.

Lsung 3: 
Es gibt das normale HM-Studium, ein normales ZM-Studium und ein MKG-Studium. (Nachteil: man muss zu Beginn des Studiums wissen in welche Richtung man gehen will. Oft entdeckt man sein "Leidenschafts-Gebiet" erst whrend dem Studium)

Ich wrde Lsung 2 oder 3 bevorzugen....
Soweit meine    :Meine Meinung:  .  Ich denke allerdings, dass ich die Tatsachen nchtern auf den Tisch gelegt habe, ohne auch nur einen Humani mit dem Quereinstieg kritisieren zu wollen. (in Ordnung?)

Freu mich auf Zustimmungen und andere Meinungen/Korrekturen/Kritiken.

Soweit, der _Zahni_     :Top:

----------


## chillz05

...du machst einen Thread mit den Titeln "..Neue AO, Quereinstieg.." auf, damit Leute mit selbigen Schlagwrter beim Suchen hierhin verwiesen werden?

Sorry, aber ich wrde hier nicht gerade fundierte Informationen ber die Themen finden!
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## _Zahni_

> ...du machst einen Thread mit den Titeln "..Neue AO, Quereinstieg.." auf, damit Leute mit selbigen Schlagwrter beim Suchen hierhin verwiesen werden?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich wrde hier nicht gerade fundierte Informationen ber die Themen finden!


wo denn dann? wenn du etwas zur neuen AO-Z suchst, was gibst du ein? wenn du etwas ber den Quereinstieg wissen mchtest, was gibst du ein?

find ich ne frechheit deine bemerkung!

----------


## chillz05

..du hast nicht richtig gelesen.. Ich meinte: In deinem Beitrag finde ich weder Informationen ber das Thema Quereinstieg, noch ber die "neue AO fr Zahnrzte" (welche es doch auch garnicht gibt)...

...auch fand ich dein Geschreibsel allgemein ein wenig verwirrend, versteh garnicht wodrauf du eigenlich hinaus willst...

aber hey! nix fr ungut..du meintest doch, du willst feedback haben!

----------


## Puschel05

Zahni wollte doch einfach eine Diskussion darber erffnen wie man die neue AO so findet, ob sich die Chancen fr den Quereinstieg verbessern oder verschlechtern, dazu hat Zahni ein gutes Recht!

Ich finds gut.  :Top:

----------


## _Zahni_

> Ich finds gut.


Thx a lot!

Richtig. Sobald eine Diskussion entstanden ist, kann man Informationen bekommen - und auch ber den Quereinstieg. Denn der wird durch das GLEICHE Physikum in BEIDEN Fchern leichter! Und wie ich oben schreibe, das hat groe Vorteile, eher aber Nachteile!
Darum soll es gehen...

----------


## Puschel05

> Thx a lot!


Yourre welcome  :Top: 


also ich bin da ein wenig kritisch, denn ich denke dass gerade durch das gleiche Physikum werden sich wahrscheinlich erheblich mehr Bewerber  fr das 5. Semester bewerben , aber die Klnikpltze sind ja eher rar im Vergleich zum Vorklinikum, wie ich gehrt habe.

Und auch in der Vorklinik werden mehr Quereinsteiger gegeneinander konkurrieren da der Scheinerwerb keine Hrde mehr darstellen wird.Also ich wage zu schtzen dass die Quereinstiegsmglichkeit jetzt, sofern man an die richtige Uni kommt (Heidelberg, Dsseldorf oder Gttingen) zum Teil gnstiger sind.

----------


## turinep

gibt es eigentlich irgend wo etwas konkreteres als Gerchte ber die "neue zahnmedizinische Approbationsordnung"? 

Wenn ja - bin fr jede Quellenangabe dankbar!

----------


## Recall8

Ich habe "gehrt" und wirklich nur "gehrt"; dass diese in 2 Jahren in Kraft treten soll. Aber ich deklariere es als Gercht, solange ich das nicht schwarz auf weiss habe! Fazit: Nichts Konkretes wei man nicht   :Grinnnss!: 

Was ich im brigen Gelesen (!) habe ist, dass die neue Z-AO vor allem deshalb kommt um Kosten zu dmpfen bzw. Einpsarungen umzusetzen.

----------


## _Zahni_

> Ich habe "gehrt" und wirklich nur "gehrt"; dass diese in 2 Jahren in Kraft treten soll. Aber ich deklariere es als Gercht, solange ich das nicht schwarz auf weiss habe! Fazit: Nichts Konkretes wei man nicht


Die neue AO-Z gibt es schon seit fast zehn Jahren, aber anscheinend bekommen die es nicht auf die Reihe sie mal durchzusetzen....




> Was ich im brigen Gelesen (!) habe ist, dass die neue Z-AO vor allem deshalb kommt um Kosten zu dmpfen bzw. Einpsarungen umzusetzen.


Und das tun sie damit auf jeden Fall. So knnen sie aus zwei Studiengngen einen machen. Den TPK und die anderen Zahnrztlichen Dinge bekommen die schon unter - daran wirds nicht scheitern.

----------


## Recall8

> Und das tun sie damit auf jeden Fall. So knnen sie aus zwei Studiengngen einen machen. Den TPK und die anderen Zahnrztlichen Dinge bekommen die schon unter - daran wirds nicht scheitern.


Aber wieso ist der Ansatz nicht ein ganz anderer:
Abschaffen des eigtl. ZM-Studiums.
Zahnarzt knnte dann eine Facharztausbildung nach abgeschlossenem HM Studium sein, oder?


 ::-oopss:

----------


## Oesi86

So wars bis (glaub ich) bis 1998 in sterreich. Da hat man HM studiert und war nach (glaub ich) 2 Jahren Facharztausbilgung *Facharzt fr Zahn Mund und Kieferheilkunde*. + 4 Jahre war man dann MKG Chirurg. Bei uns in sterreich sind Zahnrzte mit Dr med dent daher noch eine seltenheit. Die meisten sind Dr med univ

----------


## venividivici

Steht eigentlich fest wann die neue Approbationsordnung eingefhrt wird? 

Ich frage um sicher zu gehn, dass ich bis WS 2010 kein Pflegepraktikum vorweisen muss...

----------


## BlackBoy

> Steht eigentlich fest wann die neue Approbationsordnung eingefhrt wird?


Das wrd mich auch interessieren. =)

Also ich bin eigentlich dafr, dass die beiden Studiengnge HM und ZM zusammengeschmissen werden. Zahnmedizin sollte meiner Meinung nach dann als Fachrichtung nach einem HM-Studium gewhlt werden knnen.

Ein Vorteil: Der NC fr HM wird sinken ...

----------


## Pyrotes

> Steht eigentlich fest wann die neue Approbationsordnung eingefhrt wird?


Du lebst in Deutschland. 
Da dauert sowas immer sehr, sehr lange. 
Und je lter ein Regel ist, desto lnger dauert es, sie zu verndern.  
Und auf einmal gilt die neue Ordnung ;). 

Man hat seit einiger Zeit nichts neues gehrt. Aber wie es eben so ist, irgendwann wird es soweit sei. Unvorhersehbar aber bleibt es.

----------


## Hebz

Wenn man ein bisschen googelt, dann findet man nicht so viele Informationen zur Einfhrung einer neuen AO. Die Inhalte der neuen AO im Entwurf finde ich eher abschreckend. Habt Ihr Informationen wann evtl. die neue AO nun eingefhrt wird? Wenn man 2017/2018 studieren wird, wird man dann schon nach neuer AO studieren?

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Wenn man ein bisschen googelt, dann findet man nicht so viele Informationen zur Einfhrung einer neuen AO. Die Inhalte der neuen AO im Entwurf finde ich eher abschreckend. Habt Ihr Informationen wann evtl. die neue AO nun eingefhrt wird? Wenn man 2017/2018 studieren wird, wird man dann schon nach neuer AO studieren?


Da die neue AO seit 1965 in Planung ist und man gerade versprochen hat, sich jetzt zu beeilen kann man da Entwarnung geben. Die einsehbaren Inhalte drften auch wieder veraltet sein. Gegen irgendeinen Entwurf haben damals sogar die Fachschaften demonstriert.

----------

